# A must-see bomb... compliments of Dgar (again).



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

I have made a friend on CS. One who likes to embarrass me by sending me bombs against which I cannot retaliate.

There is a story behind this bomb. Monday morning, I emailed my pal Dgar to inform him that I was having a difficult time not dropping about $150 at Holts (for a few fast and furious samplers and a few fivers of hemingways), while simultaneously lamenting that I've spent way too much on cigars, and shouldn't drop $150 at Holts. So, Dgar says to me... "I'll make you a deal. You put your debit card away, don't buy it... and I'll send you a DC# with some loot. Do we have a deal?" I thought about it for about a hundredth of a second, and said "of course we have a deal!" I'm no dummy, and I've been Dgarbombed before. And here are my rewards...

Seriously... what can a schmuck like me do against such reckless generosity? Opus, Anejo, AF 858 Sungrown (!), King B, Annis... the La Aurora (that I don't even know anything about)... not to mention some Padillas, the Hemingway, and of course, the gerbils.

THANKS, DGAR!!! You are a true friend, and a shining example of CS brotherhood.

I'd appreciate it if some botls could give my man Dgar a RG hit.

p.s. Just to let you know how Dgar has been waaaaaaaay to good to me, here's an example of a previous bomb. The man is relentless.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=834309&postcount=1


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Holy.......SHAZBOT!!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Wow..nice hit Dgar!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

WOW


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Um. WOW. That's all I've got to say.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

what an excellent hit. !!!!


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

That is one great friend!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

There is only one thing you can do...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

speechless :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Huuuuuuge hit.

Dgar needs some massive RG bumps for that one :dr


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

That is probably the single most generous bomb I have seen here. Granted, I don't look at all of these threads, but holy crap, that's huge.

What a tremendous BOTL.:tu


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

What a hit! WTG, Dgar!


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

baglorious said:


> I have made a friend on CS. One who likes to embarrass me by sending me bombs against which I cannot retaliate.
> 
> There is a story behind this bomb. Monday morning, I emailed my pal Dgar to inform him that I was having a difficult time not dropping about $150 at Holts (for a few fast and furious samplers and a few fivers of hemingways), while simultaneously lamenting that I've spent way too much on cigars, and shouldn't drop $150 at Holts. So, Dgar says to me... "I'll make you a deal. You put your debit card away, don't buy it... and I'll send you a DC# with some loot. Do we have a deal?" I thought about it for about a hundredth of a second, and said "of course we have a deal!" I'm no dummy, and I've been Dgarbombed before. And here are my rewards...
> 
> ...


Sheet...lol
Bombs away enjoy the smokes


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow! Just Wow! :dr


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy sheep sh*t in a basket!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

just another example of Gorilla generosity.... Well Done !!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

DAYUM!!!


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Unreal gesture. Very nice Dgar.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That is just devestating.
Way to go, Dgar.
:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy moly !!

Thats a hit of hits.

Great one there, over the top ...:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> There is only one thing you can do...


:tpd: Burn them babies:r:r


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

I love to see carnage like this, makes me proud be botl.:tu


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

I started crying as the picture was opening.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

baglorious said:


> I have made a friend on CS. One who likes to embarrass me by sending me bombs against which I cannot retaliate.
> 
> There is a story behind this bomb. Monday morning, I emailed my pal Dgar to inform him that I was having a difficult time not dropping about $150 at Holts (for a few fast and furious samplers and a few fivers of hemingways), while simultaneously lamenting that I've spent way too much on cigars, and shouldn't drop $150 at Holts. So, Dgar says to me... "I'll make you a deal. You put your debit card away, don't buy it... and I'll send you a DC# with some loot. Do we have a deal?" I thought about it for about a hundredth of a second, and said "of course we have a deal!" I'm no dummy, and I've been Dgarbombed before. And here are my rewards...
> 
> ...


Your post brought a little tear to my eye. That picture makes me happy & sad & a little crazy baybeeee!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

So I assume you have an address for this "pal" who shows no mercy.......how about sharing!!!!:hn


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, that is a very nice hit. Some very good and hard to find cigars in there.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

That is a very nice hit. Good work!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

WOW That is a grade A smack down..That La Aurora sure do look tasty. I'm going look for one of those on my next B&M visit..


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Dgar must be a real schmuck all those sticks aren't even worth smoking, send them my way for proper disposal. :ss

nice hit.

Dgar you da man.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

That's just su-wheeeet!!!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Holy [email protected]#$ this place is AWESOME


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

there is really no other way to say it, stolen from another gorilla....

www.baglorius.justgotowned.com


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

What kind of a friend are you Dgar?!? You decimated your friend to a point where he cannot retaliate. I applaud you on your carnage. You are truly an outstanding BOTL:ss


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow that is a hell of a hit. Nicely done.


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

Wow...

...I'm speechless....

Awesome bomb!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy sh*t. Is that even legal by Gorilla standards? That is a decimating bomb.

Wow... I don't even see cigar like that in the B&M's!

Way to go :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

KASR said:


> Holy.......SHAZBOT!!!


SHAZBOT! indeed!!


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I didnt get hit, and I am blown away!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't myself call that a bomb, but an act of God!...how are you going to recuperate from that kind of damage, honestly...Way to go Dgar


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

DC # 0479 7496 9570 0106 2080........this should take care of Dgar:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

WOW


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> DC # 0479 7496 9570 0106 2080........this should take care of Dgar:ss


Fight back I C:gn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> DC # 0479 7496 9570 0106 2080........this should take care of Dgar:ss


:r:

:r

:mn

:fu LMAO, you missed that one.
God, I love this chunk of rainforest.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> DC # 0479 7496 9570 0106 2080........this should take care of Dgar:ss


Uh, I have some bad news, Dgar. I may have accidentally let your address slip...

I couldn't help it! I was being tortured! Or he might have just asked nicely. I can't remember right now. It was definitely one of those two.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

haha... oh man its a war now....

incredible bomb though...my hat is off to you my good sir


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> DC # 0479 7496 9570 0106 2080........this should take care of Dgar:ss


I'm scared of this, I'm not sure who this Navydoc is, but the screename sounds "Very Familar!!!!."..... I may be in BIG trouble!!!!!!!

By the way Baglorious and I have become good friends, alot of our e-mails have little to do with cigars, but just whats going on with one another, cigars have become a byproduct of our friendship...... That little "green frog" is one heck of a nice guy, he has a very busy schedule the nature of his work, but he allways finds the time to drop me line and just ask how I'm doing, we chat on the phone ocassionaly, and hopefully some day our paths will cross so we can sit down and enjoy a little time and some good leaf.
I hope Baglorious enjoys the cigars half has much as I enjoyed sending them.

Thanks to CS for providing us a place where we can meet such fine BOTL.

Dgar


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

This place is just plain buffoonery.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

Great hit, Dgar!

And I love this place - the PIF generosity never ceases to amaze me.


----------

